# Starting growth hormone/GH



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello I've been thinking about starting growth hormone in the near future to help along with my cycles and am still trying to build up more information about the drug before I take the plung I currently run peptides on a daily bases 100mcg x3 of ghrp-2 and cjc.

I was thinking of running 5ius everyday or EOD for say six to 12 months depending if I feel it's worth it for me I would only be running generics though is this worth it ?

Does anyone have any personal experiences with GH


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

I have only 2 short 3 months cycles with HGH. And i have to say that its very expensive compared to what you get. So if you going to use it do it properly. Now thinking about ED and not EOD injections !! HGH did make me feel good overall. Better sleep,libido and energy and good pumps in the gym when used together with AAS and not alone...


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

So would you run it again or did you feel it wasn't worth the money I would probably run it everyday then if that's works better, I've read a lot of studies that GH actually creates new muscle cells did you see any of this or do you reckon it needs to be ran at high doses....


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

I am running hgh at 5 ius a day now and after 3 months I don't really see much apart from hands and feet swelling

up and feeling good on it

not noticed fat loss or any strength or muscle from it and not that impressed by the cost

for returns to be honest

thx

steve


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been running ansomone for the past 6-8 months continuously.

Definitely has its benefits if everything else is on point.


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

I ran pharma grade GH on its own (no aas) for 8 months and the results were phenomenal. I'm planningon starting again soon. Only problem is the cost


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

i will Carry on for 6 months in total and give feedback when completed course at 5ius a day split

thx

steve


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

I used to take 6iu eod the results were top!


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

h901 said:


> I ran pharma grade GH on its own (no aas) for 8 months and the results were phenomenal. I'm planningon starting again soon. Only problem is the cost


I ran pharma for 18 months and can truly say I wasn't overly impressed.

Well being and general health was a positive, but muscle gains and fat loss? Nothing to write home about.

Stopped it for over 2 years and bought an old car for messing about with and a bit of track time.

Back on pharma now, but this time with the mild addition of AAS. About 8 weeks into it now and scale weight has gone up by 10 ibs, but wouldn't say that it has impacted on fat loss. That's with 30 mins SSC too most mornings during week time.

Is it really worth the return? In my opinion, no. Why do I take it then? Because I can.

I'm thinking of pulling the engine in my old car to rebuild it for more performance next year, or even replacing it for a Cosworth lump. If I do, then the pharma GH will be off my shopping list to pay for it...


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Not going to buy any, but cost seems to be a theme. Out of interest how much would you spend on a course?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Irondan said:


> Not going to buy any, but cost seems to be a theme. Out of interest how much would you spend on a course?


Depends whether you go generic or pharma and how you dose.

Pharma took me for about 2.5k a year and my dose was fairly low.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

dt36 said:


> Depends whether you go generic or pharma and how you dose.
> 
> Pharma took me for about 2.5k a year and my dose was fairly low.


I agree I use ansomone (imo on par with geno or lily well near enough)

at 5 iu it's the icing on the cake

bit of fullness helps recovery a little,

maybe at higher doses effects would be more prominent, but cancer etc are a risk and imo if your not competing at a high level and your using over 5 iu a day of good quality gh you need to prioritise your sh!t lol,

infact I think over a while blunting your insulin sensivity through gh use can counteract any added fat loss effects.

But I use it cause I can.


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

stevebills said:


> i will Carry on for 6 months in total and give feedback when completed course at 5ius a day split
> 
> thx
> 
> steve


yeah let me know how your results come along are you running generics of pharma ?


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

dt36 said:


> I ran pharma for 18 months and can truly say I wasn't overly impressed.
> 
> Well being and general health was a positive, but muscle gains and fat loss? Nothing to write home about.
> 
> ...


so from the sounds of things only use pharma gh then ! Really even after 18months you didnt see any changes to your body like a different look people talk about I'll have to sit back and have a think if it's worth I then did it help you during October ? Cheers for the input


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

bail said:


> I agree I use ansomone (imo on par with geno or lily well near enough)
> 
> at 5 iu it's the icing on the cake
> 
> ...


looks like theirs a lot of very mixed reviews I guess theirs only one way for me to find out if it worth it for me, yeah their are health risks I'll have to them into account if I ran a higher dose id probably only run 6-12months then have a long break thanks for all the help though !


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Try 8iu m/w/f



h901 said:


> I ran pharma grade GH on its own (no aas) for 8 months and the results were phenomenal. I'm planningon starting again soon. Only problem is the cost


at what dosage?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Joeyj said:


> so from the sounds of things only use pharma gh then ! Really even after 18months you didnt see any changes to your body like a different look people talk about I'll have to sit back and have a think if it's worth I then did it help you during October ? Cheers for the input


Definitely didn't see any changes that had me thinking, wow, why didn't I take this ages ago.

At the moment, I am taking it because I am at home and have no interruptions from work, such as travelling abroad. Training is steady and food choices are good, again due to being home based.

Most of the family came down with heavy cold symptoms 2 weeks ago, but I didn't pick it up. Normally I do. However, I've had 2 flu jabs this year. 1 in February in the UAE and 1 back home in September.

I'm not saying pharma is better than generic, and can't really compare doses in comparison to say you have to take more of a generic to get the same effect. What I am saying is that in my experience of taking pharma (which I know is 100% genuine) is that it's not the wonder drug that some people think it is. For wellness and good being, I think it does its job. For a ripped and heavy muscular physique, I don't think it's all that in my opinion. This is down to hard work, spot on diet and other ancillary drugs thrown in.

For the cost involved, everything else has to be in place first...


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Definitely didn't see any changes that had me thinking, wow, why didn't I take this ages ago.
> 
> At the moment, I am taking it because I am at home and have no interruptions from work, such as travelling abroad. Training is steady and food choices are good, again due to being home based.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll just have to give it ago then I think I'm going run norditropin simplexx and see if I think it's worth it yeah i guess it won't make you huge that's what's what the test is for ! Big help though I've took your experience acount


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Seen this ?

http://www.muscle.church/forum/human-growth-hormone/769-nucleus-research-pgh-10

I am going to run it in December prior to a holiday.

If its available of course !!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anthony Robert said:


> Seen this ?
> 
> http://www.muscle.church/forum/human-growth-hormone/769-nucleus-research-pgh-10
> 
> ...


please stop linking to this other forum you seem to do it in most of your posts, we would not want to wrongly assume you are doing this to get more traffic for another forum


----------



## h901 (Jul 4, 2010)

The results I got were exrreme fullness, I used to look like I just finished working out, all the time. Quite a decent amount of strength increase that has remained even after stopping the GH and working out completely for 3 months.

I don't know if you other guys who didn't get much results were using under dosed products but the pharma grade works for sure


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

genuine GH works and works well, the issue with most is that they set their expectations to highly and when they do not get those expectations they claim it is bunk.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> genuine GH works and works well, the issue with most is that they set their expectations to highly and when they do not get those expectations they claim it is bunk.


I agree. GH is not the wonder drug that people make it out to be, in fact, i think it benefits those that have been using AAS for a while and have almost hit a plateau in terms of development. GH is another tool in the toolbox, it's not the solution to muscle gain and fat loss. It's a slow burner and like anything in bodybulding, requires consistency from all areas to produce the best results.


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> genuine GH works and works well, the issue with most is that they set their expectations to highly and when they do not get those expectations they claim it is bunk.
> 
> i currently run peptides at the moment and thought I'd throw in some gh alongside them 3ius post training 20 mins after peptide shot, my questions to you pscarb do you feel this would create new muscles fibers over a prolonged priod of time ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

of course it will, GH be this from synthetic GH or Peptides will convert to IGF-1 in the liver and this will create new satellite (muscle) cells given the right environment for growth......

you need to remember that new muscle cells then need to mature this will not happen over night and it wont be a huge amount either.


----------



## Joeyj (Nov 27, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> of course it will, GH be this from synthetic GH or Peptides will convert to IGF-1 in the liver and this will create new satellite (muscle) cells given the right environment for growth......
> 
> you need to remember that new muscle cells then need to mature this will not happen over night and it wont be a huge amount either.


cheers for the info I did think that but everyone give mixed opinons and I know I wasn't expecting a miracle just some extra


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

it's expensive, 5 iu per day would keep the fat levels down and vascularity up, some fullness, depending on diet, its just icing on the cake, if you can afford the icing. Interesting to hear views and terms like pharma grade being mentioned, if its Human Growth Hormone, it is 100 % pharaoh grade, the only way you can make growth hormone is in a special machine, it is complicated and has to be freeze dried, normal people do not have the skills never mind the machinery to make growth, what i do agree with, is if its a registered pharmaceutical brand that has been attached, then you know its been store correctly, people don't seem to realise HGH will degrade at room temperature in just 5 weeks from synthesis, its basically a longer chained peptide, you have amino acids, then peptides, then proteins, then hormones, then genes, as they get more complicated they become a different classification.

If its a pharmaceutical brand, then it will be fresh, it will have been refrigerated after packaging, frozen before. The problem with Kigtropin for example. They are not 100 iu kits to start with, they are more like 40 or 60, they just stick 10iu stickers on it, then of course they store it non refrigerated from importer, to dealer, to sub dealer, to the guy who knows a guy, then eventually you buy it and keep it in the fridge mixed, it has to be refrigerated the whole time whether it has been reconstituted or not, same as peptides! They even refrigerate steroids in hospitals and vets. i don't need to worry about that i take all my gear straight away lol

There is nothing wrong with buying 100 iu kits from the labs in China direct, if you can, if you can't then you are dependant on the reseller and how they store and hold their stock, you are safer buying pharmaceutical branded, but its all the same, all the same purity, when it leaves the machine, after that its a gamble! Its also illegal, 15 years for supply! Ridiculous!


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> of course it will, GH be this from synthetic GH or Peptides will convert to IGF-1 in the liver and this will create new satellite (muscle) cells given the right environment for growth......
> 
> you need to remember that new muscle cells then need to mature this will not happen over night and it wont be a huge amount either.


Nothing to do with what you said, but I actually know you, sort of, your 45 years old I checked your profile, are you still getting heavier Paul ? I just turned 40, I am still growing slowly, i set ridiculous targets as when i look in the mirror I see nothing but weak points, its actually quite depressing for a bodybuilder, I am aiming for 20 stone, I am 18 stone 6 at the moment, I was 17 approx 18 months ago, peptides have helped me, I know you are a user of them, I feel i am running out of time, what i want to hear is that at 45 you are still gaining weight, even if its just 1lb a month, so i know I have another 5 years to reach my probably unreachable target, but if i fall short at 19 stone plus, at 5,10 i should finally feel big, fat level is about 11% I have abs, def not ripped but I have abs.

Dexster Jackson also 45 on the Olympic stage gave me hope, so I know the freaks of the world still growing, I want to know if us normal guys can still grow into our 40's ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i am still growing but i have no goal to actually be that much bigger than i am now, i am currently 210lbs at 5'4" tall......getting bigger when you are all ready big is down to being both consistent and patient and takes time.....


----------

